# In Loving Memory Of Sadie.



## catseyes (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I had to Have my sweet Sadie put to sleep on June the 11th,I have only just been able to post this as I am still so very upset  

Sadie was 13yrs old and got ill very quickly,We took her to the Vet and to cut a long story short she had Kidney failure and a rare form of diabetes.The vet kept her in overnight and rang me the next day to say that there had been no change in her condition,I had to make the hardest decision of my life,but realised it was for her own good.

I miss her dreadfully  
Rest in peace my sweet baby.


----------



## Vespervale (Jul 6, 2008)

What a beautiful sweet cat your Sadie was. You gave Sadie a wonderful and loving home and she truly loved you in return. I know from personal experience how much it hurts to lose a beloved pet. I hope you find comfort knowing that you gave her a wonderful life. What a blessing you were to her. She will always hold a special place in your heart. I believe some day she will greet you on the Rainbow Bridge and you will never be separated again. (((HUGS)))


----------



## catseyes (Feb 23, 2007)

Thankyou for the kind words...I think the reason it hurts so much is because I have had Sadie right from birth,Her Mum was a stray and took up residence in my house and had her Kittens in my house.So she really was part of the family.I have 2 other Cats (Ginge 14yrs & patch 12yrs,These 2 were born in my house as well)Patch is the daughter of Sadie so I guess you could say that Sadie lives on in Patch.
I miss Sadie everyday and its heartbreaking when instead of getting 3 food bowls ready every morning before I go to work, now I only get 2 ready,But my other 2 Cats are helping me to get over this and I absolutely adore them both.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. Sadie looks like she was very well loved for all of her years with you. 

Run free at the rainbow bridge sadie.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Sadie was sick just like my Madison was. Bless both of them. I'm sure Maddie is with her, helping her meet other precious kitties.

It does get better in time, but you'll still have those days. Loving your other 'children' helps you along the way - I promise.

((hug))


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Part of being a loving owner and parent is those very hard decisions that we sometimes have to make. You did the very best for Sadie and she knows that.

I am sorry for your loss and pain, rest in peace Sadie xx


----------

